# R35 Insurance "Simplessss"



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

R35 Insurance made Easy

Copy the Below and but put your own Information in

Insurance Comapny : *Tescos*
Your Age : *26*
No Claims Bonus : *6 years*
Points on liscence : *3 points*
Claims in last 3 years : *1*
Year of Car : *2009 (09 Plate)*
Modifications on Policy: *Miltek Y-pipe*
The Quote :*£2918*

Also fill out the Poll, and this should give some idea off the market and what were should be looking for on reasonable quote.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Insurance Comapny : Admiral (multi-car)
Your Age : 45
No Claims Bonus : 11 years
Points on liscence : 0 points
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 2009 (59 Plate)
Modifications on Policy: Remap and Y-pipe
The Quote :£676


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Insurance Comapny : Admiral
Your Age : 34
No Claims Bonus : 15 years
Points on liscence : 0 points
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 2010 (60 Plate)
Modifications on Policy: Miltek Y-pipe
The Quote :£752


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

Insurance Comapny : Admiral (multi-car)
Your Age : 24
No Claims Bonus : 7 years
Points on liscence : 0
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 2009 (09 Plate)
Modifications on Policy: none
The Quote :~£2100


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

How on earth did you guys get insured with admiral when I called them they couldn't even find the car on their database, once they had I tried explaining my nismo bits and they went into meltdown and said they'd ring me back after speaking to their underwriters they never did???

Insurance Company: A-Plan
Your Age : 41
No Claims Bonus : 11 years
Points on liscence : 0 points
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 2010
Modifications on Policy: nismo exhaust, wheels and ecu
The Quote :£1,100


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Insurance Company: Elephant
Your Age : 31
No Claims Bonus : 10 years
Points on liscence : 0 points
Claims in last 3 years : 0 (Missus as named driver & 1 fault claim)
Year of Car : 2009
Modifications on Policy: Y Pipe
The Quote :£740


----------



## EA74GTR (Sep 13, 2010)

Insurance Company: Admiral
Your Age : 36
No Claims Bonus : 2 years
Points on liscence : 3 points
Claims in last 3 years : 0 
Year of Car : 2009
Modifications on Policy: None
The Quote :£600


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

Hell fire... some of those are cheaper than my BMW touring and i have a clean licence... and am older than most...


----------



## chrisneeves (Apr 7, 2010)

Insurance Comapny : Admiral (multi-car)
Your Age : 38
No Claims Bonus : 10 years
Points on liscence : 6 
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 2009 (09 Plate)
Modifications on Policy: Zorst, chip, air filters
The Quote :~£1054

It's the points which are the killer for me. SP30 4 Years ago, but an SP50 on me bike last May.SP50 Loads the premium by around £370 !!! So those 3 points £60 fine will actually cost me around £1500 by the time they come off me licence.... top tip, put your girlfriend as a second driver, they give you bigger premium reduction, than your wife !


----------



## chrisneeves (Apr 7, 2010)

chrisneeves said:


> Insurance Comapny : Admiral (multi-car)
> Your Age : 38
> No Claims Bonus : 10 years
> Points on liscence : 6
> ...


Top tip for Admiral - I have just embarked on a little foray into big power build, so needed to insure for in excess of 26% power increase + other mods. I had an online quote ready to go subject to the extra mods as above. These are all the online box's which they decline to quote for when filling in the info online. So i phone them up, and have a grizzle. They go away and come back with mods declared for £936 !!!! yes going from 11-25 to +26% increase and supporting mods saved £120.. I got them to double check twice then paid in full over the phone. They also dropped the excess to £250 from £750.... Result, well pleased with that. :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## daval_am (Jun 26, 2011)

so you pay that amount every year?


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

4 years ago declaring my 3 points added 30quid now its adding 300quid.


----------



## GRowsell (Feb 6, 2007)

Insurance Company : NFU
Your Age : 43
No Claims Bonus : 5 yrs
Points on licence : 0
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 2009
Modifications on Policy: 620hp (exhaust, intake, re-map, injectors etc)
The Quote : £1200 


I could have got cheaper (£850), but was so much easier/better for various business reasons!


----------



## EA74GTR (Sep 13, 2010)

3 yrs NCB, 37.

CCI 833 (4 track days)
Admiral 753

Stayed with Admiral as quotes for my Alfa GT JTD were upto 900


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2010)

Zenith
age 58
NCD 9
Points 0
Claims 0
Car 2009
Mods 0
Cost £410


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Insurance Company : SKY
Your Age : 28
No Claims Bonus : 4 years
Points on liscence : 0 points
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 2009 (59 Plate)
Modifications on Policy: Miltek Y-pipe, Remap + Backbox
The Quote :£1250

CCI was £1490 and SKY with no mods £1100.

Could of gone with Admiral, Bell or Elephant for £800 area but weren't as mod friendly and struggling to stay afloat.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Had a quote from Zenith
35 with 27 named driver
NCD 9
Points 0
claims 0
Car 2010
Mods 0
Cost £1500

Got to get it chepaer

Hoping SKY come to the rescue


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Above and sky have quoted in £1350


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

Insurance Comapny : CCI
Your Age : 25
No Claims Bonus : 8 years
Points on liscence : 0 points
Mileage : 3k
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 2009 (09 Plate)
Modifications on Policy: Miltek Y-pipe, Remap (based on 580 ish BHP)
The Quote :£899 (includes 5 free trackdays)


Couldn't believe my luck with a quote like that:bowdown1:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Insurance Comapny : Elephant
Your Age : 36
No Claims Bonus : 15 years
Points on liscence : 0 points
Mileage : 9k
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 2009 (09 Plate)
Modifications on Policy: Y-pipe, Miltex exhaust
The Quote : £557


----------



## tranter5 (Apr 8, 2012)

Insurance Company : Admiral
Your Age : 22
No Claims Bonus : 1 year
Points on licence : 0 points
Mileage : 4000
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 2009 (09 Plate Black Edition)
Modifications on Policy: None
The Quote : £1512.86 (10 Month Bonus accelerator policy with £1000 Excess)


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Insurance Company : Admiral
Your Age : 28
No Claims Bonus : 5 year
Points on licence : 0 points
Mileage : 5000 (no commuting)
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 2010 (60 Plate Black Edition)
Modifications on Policy: Stage II remap, full zorst, filters
The Quote : £893.25 (as part of a multicar policy)

Chuffed


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Insurance comp: admrial
Age 28
NCD : 5 years 
Points on licence : 9 points
Mileage : 4k
Claims in 5 years : none
Car : my09 
Mods : stage 2 580 but know on 650r not notified the Brooker yet. 
Payed : £2845  
wtf after seeing your guys quates I think I've payed over the odds or is it because of my 9 points.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

PMJ said:


> Hell fire... some of those are cheaper than my BMW touring and i have a clean licence... and am older than most...


Cuckoo land obviously has a high car theft rate !


----------



## SneakyRussian (Mar 12, 2013)

Insurance Comapny : Churchill
Your Age : 27
No Claims Bonus : 7 years
Points on liscence : 0 points
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 2009 (09 Plate)
Modifications on Policy: NONE
The Quote :£1668


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Zenith
> age 58
> NCD 9
> Points 0
> ...


just insured
age 59
admiral £303


----------



## SneakyRussian (Mar 12, 2013)

Just out of curiosity I contacted SKY insurance! guess what? they quoted me £1247 with NCD protection included. where Churchill without NCD protection 1668 with NCD protection nearly 1900

I am Switching!


----------



## RizzyGTR (Nov 18, 2012)

Kabz r35 Gtr said:


> Insurance comp: admrial
> Age 28
> NCD : 5 years
> Points on licence : 9 points
> ...


most certainly related to your points, just an fyi as im not certain but when i was with Admiral they would only insure a certain percentage increase of stock power and i hate to say this but think your over that.


----------



## RizzyGTR (Nov 18, 2012)

Insurance Comapny : Chaucer via SKY insurance
Your Age : 31
No Claims Bonus : 8 years
Points on licence : 0 points
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 2011 (60 Plate)
Modifications on Policy: stage 2, Y pipe and nismo exhaust, BC forged wheels.
The Quote :£1380 with family fleet policy (this also includes a highly modified E60 BMW 535d sport!!!)


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Insurance company: Admiral 
Your Age : 25
Named driver age : 21 (mah bitch)
Limited mileage : 5k (did 400)
No Claims Bonus : 5
Points on licence : 0 points
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 2009
Modifications : stage 4 + DPs and few extras 
The Quote : 1400

Interesting thread


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

RizzyGTR said:


> The Quote :£1380 with family fleet policy (this also includes a highly modified E60 BMW 535d sport!!!)



You are one of several GTROC members to take advantage of our family fleet cover, hopefully other members will see this and get in touch!


----------



## GTR_RR (Jul 4, 2012)

Insurance Comapny : Zenith
Your Age : 51
No Claims Bonus : 10 years
Points on liscence : 0 points
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 2009 (09 Plate)
Modifications on Policy: 0
The Quote :£835

Tried the Insurance Companys on here all except Sky were substantialy dearer, Sky said would look and ring back and never have !!

I know I pay more due to the fact the GTR is parked on the road and I am in a Bad Post Code Area for Insurance.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Ins.company Admiral
Age. 56
No claims 10 years
Points. 0
Claims. 0
Year of car 09
Mods. Stage 4
Quote. £511 :thumbsup:


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Bastard ^^


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

GTR RGT said:


> Bastard ^^


:chuckle: one of the very few benefits of being an old fart.


----------



## Hellski (Feb 3, 2012)

barry P. said:


> Ins.company Admiral
> Age. 56
> No claims 10 years
> Points. 0
> ...


Wow Admiral are happy to insure up to stage 4, this is great news.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 9, 2011)

Hellski said:


> Wow Admiral are happy to insure up to stage 4, this is great news.


Elephant there sister company would not insure stage 4.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

TREG said:


> Insurance Comapny : Elephant
> Your Age : 36
> No Claims Bonus : 15 years
> Points on liscence : 0 points
> ...




Bastards put this years quote up by £3.74!:chuckle:


Insurance Comapny : Elephant
Your Age : 37
No Claims Bonus : 16 years
Points on liscence : 0 points
Mileage : 9k
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 2009 (09 Plate)
Modifications on Policy: Y-pipe, Miltex exhaust
The Quote : £560.74


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

I regularly get asked about how much I pay for insurance. As quoted on here I pay £950 a year aged 37 with 6 years no claims and no points.

When I tell people they literally fall back in amazement! Under a grand a year fully comp for a 500bhp super car! I remember paying £1200 for a Volvo 440.

I seriously think GTR insurance is cheap.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

TREG said:


> Bastards put this years quote up by £3.74!:chuckle:
> 
> 
> Insurance Comapny : Elephant
> ...




Found it even lower and have taken it out with Zenith.


Insurance Comapny : Zenith
Your Age : 37
No Claims Bonus : 16 years
Points on liscence : 0 points
Mileage : 9k
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 2009 (09 Plate)
Modifications on Policy: Y-pipe, Miltex exhaust
The Quote : £405.74


----------



## edwards_gtr (Oct 1, 2012)

might find this thread helpfull on who to get quotes from next week.......im 23, 5years NCB, no points or convictions.....i'd be happy if i can get it for under 2k.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

edwards_gtr said:


> might find this thread helpfull on who to get quotes from next week.......im 23, 5years NCB, no points or convictions.....i'd be happy if i can get it for under 2k.



Try Elephant and Zenith mate


----------



## edwards_gtr (Oct 1, 2012)

thank you mate, i will call them both tomorrow and try a few others


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

You should be able to do it online mate as by phone it takes ages


This one first then try the others IF they are not in the search list http://www.moneysupermarket.com/car-insurance/

https://www1.elephantinsurance.co.uk/QE3/pages/index.jsp?reqid=1365107613292


https://secure.zenith-insure.com/ze...ge?qsid=newbus&PolicyType=PC&brandName=zenith


----------



## edwards_gtr (Oct 1, 2012)

tried mate but same with a few others the reg isnt recognised  works on some but not others, i assume its because its an import......


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Yes thats why didnt realise sorry.

Try A plan


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

Try Footman James. Have 32gtr £460


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

Insurance Comapny : Admiral
Your Age : 37
No Claims Bonus : 11 years
Points on liscence : 0 points
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 2009 (09 Plate)
Modifications on Policy: Y-pipe
The Quote :£640

I did get a quote online from Admiral for £580 but that had expired by renewal time.
Originally with CCI at around £740 but renewal came back at £1300!!!! so renewed with admiral last december.


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

edwards_gtr said:


> might find this thread helpfull on who to get quotes from next week.......im 23, 5years NCB, no points or convictions.....i'd be happy if i can get it for under 2k.


If you have owned the GTR os something similar for a year, we may be able to help. 

Feel free to get in touch with us. 

*Contact details:
*
tel: 01707 642552

email: [email protected]

Car Club Insurance - Sky Insurance

Thank you


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

Insurance Comapny : AON Specialist Car Insurance
Your Age : 21
No Claims Bonus : 0 years
Points on liscence : no points
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 2012 (12 Plate)
Modifications on Policy: Stock
The Quote :£4,400


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Hashlak said:


> Insurance Comapny : AON Specialist Car Insurance
> Your Age : 21
> No Claims Bonus : 0 years
> Points on liscence : no points
> ...


Ouch :runaway:


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

haha yea was not expecting that when i initially put down deposit for the car..

I was planning to add the gtr onto my fleet insurance with Aviva but they had changed their 'any driver any age' policy since 2013 so i kinda got screwed lol..


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Hashlak said:


> haha yea was not expecting that when i initially put down deposit for the car..
> 
> I was planning to add the gtr onto my fleet insurance with Aviva but they had changed their 'any driver any age' policy since 2013 so i kinda got screwed lol..


i'm just gonna say 'ouch' again!


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Hellski said:


> Wow Admiral are happy to insure up to stage 4, this is great news.


Bear in mind that any 'additional' mods on your car will not be covered financially, so, if you've spent more than a few grand on a Stage 4 for example, you won't see any of that money back. Admiral will only provide cover based on the cost of a standard car, even though they ask you to put in all your modifications.


----------



## SneakyRussian (Mar 12, 2013)

I finding it weird if you own your car for a year we might be able to help if not then sorry? What is the difference?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

SneakyRussian said:


> I finding it weird if you own your car for a year we might be able to help if not then sorry? What is the difference?




1 years driving experiance


----------



## SneakyRussian (Mar 12, 2013)

TREG said:


> 1 years driving experiance


Do they mean driving super fast car? 

very strange criteria.... even most experienced driver can crash!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

SneakyRussian said:


> Do they mean driving super fast car?
> 
> very strange criteria.... even most experienced driver can crash!




But a driver with over a years experience in a performance car is going to keep an insurance company happier compared to new performance car driver due to his experience with the car. Sure anyone can crash but the more years you own a car the more you get used to the car, so the less likely you are to crash


----------



## dan4182uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Insurance Company : Admiral
Your Age : 34
No Claims Bonus : 6 years
Points on license : no points
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 2009
Modifications on Policy: Stock
The Quote :£820


----------



## Jibber_monkey (Oct 1, 2012)

Insurance Comapny : Admiral multi-car
Your Age : 36
No Claims Bonus : 19 years
Points on liscence : None
Claims in last 3 years : None
Year of Car : 2009 (59 Plate)
Modifications on Policy: None
The Quote: £450

Getting old has its benefits!


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

Jibber_monkey said:


> Insurance Comapny : Admiral multi-car
> Your Age : 36
> No Claims Bonus : 19 years
> Points on liscence : None
> ...


wow thats amazing man !! lol im so jealous !!


----------



## Jibber_monkey (Oct 1, 2012)

Yeah, I was more than a little surprised! Policy even includes my wife who had a total loss accident a couple of years back.


----------



## wilwak (Jun 3, 2013)

Insurance Comapny : Admiral (multi-car)
Your Age : 47
No Claims Bonus : 10 years
Points on liscence : 0 points
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 2013 (13 Plate)
Modifications on Policy: None
The Quote :£180 additional annual premium
I added it as a 5th car on my multi-car policy.


----------



## Jibber_monkey (Oct 1, 2012)

wilwak said:


> Insurance Comapny : Admiral (multi-car)
> Your Age : 47
> No Claims Bonus : 10 years
> Points on liscence : 0 points
> ...


Blimey! Impressive policy this multicar thing from Admiral. Having just fed this into my Manputer it tells me I need to buy more cars as £180 insurance is practically free.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Renewed with CCI and quite happy. Hoping they won't jack the price on the renewal so I can continue with them. 

Insurance Comapny : CCI
Your Age : 25
No Claims Bonus : 3
Points on licence : 0 points
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 09
Modifications on Policy: Stage 4 + few others
The Quote : £1060

No business use and the 5 tracks days obviously. 
No increase for stage 5! happy days


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Insurance Comapny : Zenith
Your Age : 38
No Claims Bonus : 17 years
Points on liscence : 0 points
Mileage : 9k
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 2009 (09 Plate)
Modifications on Policy: Y-pipe, Miltex exhaust
The Quote : £343.92

Includes my wife on the policy


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Insurance Company : Elephant
Your Age : 51
No Claims Bonus : 12 years
Points on licence : 0 points
Mileage : 10k
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 2011
Modifications on Policy: Y-pipe, stage 1
Excess: £150 + £350 (compulsory / optional)
The Quote : £296


----------



## BlackGTR (Jun 30, 2014)

I have an Admiral Multi-car policy

Polo + GTR

£550

Age= 36 male
12 years no claims
No points

Was shocked, i had the multi-car with a Toyota Hilux + Polo and it was less for the GTR + Polo.

I was looking for a 4s 997 Porsche and the quote was the same.

Pretty impressed with the cost TBH


----------



## BlackGTR (Jun 30, 2014)

Jibber_monkey said:


> Insurance Comapny : Admiral multi-car
> Your Age : 36
> No Claims Bonus : 19 years
> Points on liscence : None
> ...


Your very similar to me in age, no claims car year etc, same insurance provider.

I put my work mate on the policy and the price dropped by £30, he is 42.

If anyone is struggling with quotes try putting an older driver on the policy


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

my quote was

pace ward. my11 with stage 1 mods

46 yrs ols with my 32 yr old wife as a named driver

£750 fully comp with £250 excess (tracker activated)


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

evogeof said:


> my quote was
> 
> pace ward. my11 with stage 1 mods
> 
> ...



See below mate 

Insurance Company : 
Your Age : 
No Claims Bonus : 
Points on licence : 
Mileage : 
Claims in last 3 years : 
Year of Car : 
Modifications on Policy: 
Excess: 
The Quote :


----------



## Beillynoy (Aug 25, 2014)

Insurance Company : DirectLine
Your Age : 44
No Claims Bonus : 10+ years
Points on license : 6 points
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 2014 (64 Plate)
Mileage per year: 12,000
Modifications on Policy: None
The Quote :£350

All adds up to a happy bunny.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Insurance Company : pace ward
Your Age : 33
No Claims Bonus : 0 (company car driver - my company confirmed I hadn't claimed)
Points on license : 3 points
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 2010 (10 Plate)
Mileage per year: 8000
Modifications on Policy: stage 4.25
The Quote :£1200

this was last year, hopefully with a years experience and my own no claims the renewal will drop under £1k


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Insurance Company : Admiral (Multicar)
Your Age : 46
No Claims Bonus : 18 years
Points on licence : 0 points
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 2011 (11 Plate)
Mileage per year: 6,000 
Modifications on Policy: Full exhaust, up to 25% ECU power increase (i.e. Stage 2)
The Quote :£575


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Insurance Comapny : Zenith
Your Age : 39
No Claims Bonus : 18 years
Points on liscence : 0 points
Mileage : 7k
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 2009 (09 Plate)
Modifications on Policy: Y-pipe, Miltex exhaust
The Quote : £340.46


----------



## erol_h (Jun 13, 2008)

Insurance Comapny : churchill
Your Age : 28
No Claims Bonus : 2 years
Points on licence : 0 points
Mileage : 2k
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 2015 (64 Plate)
Modifications on Policy: none
The Quote : £1462


----------



## tjwood87 (Nov 23, 2014)

Insurance Company : Admiral (multi-car)
Your Age : 27
No Claims Bonus : 4 years
Points on liscence : 6 points (2x sp30)
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 2009 (59 Plate)
Modifications on Policy: Remap, full exhaust, intakes
The Quote :£1074 (Damn near bit the guys hand off)


----------



## SeattleSkyline (Jul 29, 2014)

These quotes are Per Year?


----------



## Beillynoy (Aug 25, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

SeattleSkyline said:


> These quotes are Per Year?


Who quotes anything other than a year ?


----------



## SeattleSkyline (Jul 29, 2014)

I was wondering. I have American insurance and they quote on 6 mo intervals as well as 12 month. 6 mo is most common.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

SeattleSkyline said:


> I was wondering. I have American insurance and they quote on 6 mo intervals as well as 12 month. 6 mo is most common.


I did wonder if you were in the US as I know they don't always quote yearly premiums.

It's a bit like quoting monthly salaries in America I suppose, no one in the UK does that.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

*R35 Insurance &quot;Simplessss&quot;*



SneakyRussian said:


> I finding it weird if you own your car for a year we might be able to help if not then sorry? What is the difference?



Most insurance companies don't want to take the hit of a young lad buying an expensive, fast new car and crashing it. Having at least one years (crash-free) experience shows you can at least some what "handle" the car and are less likely (but not certain, as you say) to crash.


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Your Age : 40
No Claims Bonus : 15
Points on licence : 0 points
Mileage : 7k, with active tracker & garaged
Claims in last 3 years : 0 claims
Year of Car : 2010
Modifications on Policy: Stage 1 + other bits
The Quote : £430


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Iggy GT-R said:


> Your Age : 40
> No Claims Bonus : 15
> Points on licence : 0 points
> Mileage : 7k, with active tracker & garaged
> ...




Who's that with?


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Apologies.. Admiral


----------



## SPEEDKING777 (Jul 17, 2014)

Insurance Company : SKY
Your Age : 28
No Claims Bonus : 6 years
Points on licence : 6 points
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 2011 (11 Plate)
Modifications on Policy: Miltek Y-pipe
The Quote :£950


----------



## Woggie (Apr 14, 2010)

Insurance Company : Need to Insure
Your Age : 45
No Claims Bonus : 8 years
Points on licence : 0 points
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 2014 (64 Plate)
Modifications on Policy: Milltek Y-pipe (with 5 UK track days included)
The Quote :£1350 (Tracker required)


----------



## Woggie (Apr 14, 2010)

Insurance Company : Pace Ward
Your Age : 45
No Claims Bonus : 8 years
Points on licence : 0 points
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 2014 (64 Plate)
Modifications on Policy: Milltek Y-pipe (UK track days extra)
The Quote :£700 (Tracker required)


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

So now that Admiral / Elephant / TUI no longer cover injectors?!?!?

Insurance Company : Pace Ward 
Your Age : 52
No Claims Bonus : 13 years
Points on licence : 0 points
Mileage : 10k
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 2011 (11 Plate)
Modifications on Policy: 4.25
The Quote : £472, (have to have my tracker activated for the insurance co's piece of mind)

Excellent, straightforward, experience from Dan


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

gtr mart said:


> Insurance Company : pace ward
> Your Age : 33
> No Claims Bonus : 0 (company car driver - my company confirmed I hadn't claimed)
> Points on license : 3 points
> ...



Insurance Company : pace ward
Your Age : 34
No Claims Bonus : 1yr (+company car driver - my company confirmed I hadn't claimed)
Points on license : 3 points (4yrs 11 months old)
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 2010 (10 Plate)
Mileage per year: 8000
Modifications on Policy: stage 4.25
The renewal :£825


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

TREG said:


> Insurance Company : Zenith
> Your Age : 39
> No Claims Bonus : 18 years
> Points on liscence : 0 points
> ...





Insurance Company : Insurance Factory
Your Age : 40
No Claims Bonus : 20 years
Points on liscence : 3 points
Mileage : 4k
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 2009 (09 Plate)
Modifications on Policy: Y-pipe, Miltex exhaust
The Quote : £543.43


3 points on my license and a new huge quote up £200 this year. Couldn't find anyone cheaper even with putting less mileage on the car. Tried all the suppliers on here with no joy


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Company : Admiral
Your Age : 41
No Claims Bonus : 16 Guaranteed protected
Points on licence : 0 points
Mileage : 7k, with active tracker & garaged
Claims in last 3 years : 0 claims
Year of Car : 2010
Modifications on Policy: Stage 1 + other bits listed below
The Quote : £340

£90 less than last year!


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

^ that's excellent value

I've got a prosecution coming through for 96mph in a 70, so likely 4 to 6 points. Lets see in the next few months what that does to the quote :nervous:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

£340 is what I paid last year but don't believe that 3 points has put £200 on my cover?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Iggy GT-R said:


> Company : Admiral
> Your Age : 41
> No Claims Bonus : 16 Guaranteed protected
> Points on licence : 0 points
> ...





Was it recent you took this policy out?


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

TREG said:


> Was it recent you took this policy out?


Very recently...


----------



## Small car (May 1, 2016)

*Admiral tricks*

Just had my Admiral multicar requote through for this year. From £750 last year to £1364 with a years no claims on it. I'm 39 and have 6 pts but no changes from last year. Me thinks they are trying it on. Tried all the names here and getting to about £830 best quote.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Small car said:


> Just had my Admiral multicar requote through for this year. From £750 last year to £1364 with a years no claims on it. I'm 39 and have 6 pts but no changes from last year. Me thinks they are trying it on. Tried all the names here and getting to about £830 best quote.


I've had that in the past, all I do is go on moneysupermartket.com as though I am a new customer and boom... suddenly price is Lower than the year before (and substantially lower then the inflated renewal price), as you say tricks, its like they tie you in and try to trap you!

What's worse they keep your card details and auto re-new if you don't actually ring up to cancel!!!


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

gtr mart said:


> 2014 -
> Insurance Company : pace ward
> Your Age : 33
> No Claims Bonus : 0 (company car driver - my company confirmed I hadn't claimed)
> ...





gtr mart said:


> 2015 -
> Insurance Company : pace ward
> Your Age : 34
> No Claims Bonus : 1yr (+company car driver - my company confirmed I hadn't claimed)
> ...




So just had the renewal through for 2016, details as follows:

Insurance Company : pace ward
Your Age : 35
No Claims Bonus : 2yr (previously had full no claims but company car ownership meant it was no longer valid)
Points on license : 0 points 
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 2010 (10 Plate)
Mileage per year: 8000
Modifications on Policy: stage 4.25
The renewal :£750

Wondering if it's worth ringing round. What puts me off is that with the company car / no claims position generally people aren't keen and also Pace Ward have been excellent. If there is a deal to be had I will post up, otherwise this is what my premium is for this next year


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

I absolutely hate renewing insurance as it's such a ball ache ringing around different companies and insurance is a complete scam.

However I set up an account on Confused.com about 2 years ago and saved the details of my daily car, BMW, and have added my GT-R. When my renewal comes through I just login and hit the "Quote" button and then ring up my insurance company and tell them their price rise is way above my quote from the lowest insurer on Confused.com, usually they match when I threaten to leave 

I also have 2 policies, so I recommend getting an old banger and building up some no claims on another policy. I used to have an old MK3 Golf GTI I kept for when it snowed (BMW useless in snow) and used this to build up some separate no claims.

I actually swapped my 13 years NCD form my BMW to the GT-R and used my 3 years NCD from my second policy to renew my BMW insurance and it was cheaper with 3 years NCD than 13 years NCD???????

That's just one example of why I know insurance is a scam :chuckle:


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

I have also tried multi-car insurance and it was far cheaper having 2 policies.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

gtr mart said:


> So just had the renewal through for 2016, details as follows:
> 
> Insurance Company : pace ward
> Your Age : 35
> ...


Insurance Company : pace ward
Your Age : 35
No Claims Bonus : 2yr (previously had full no claims but company car ownership meant it was no longer valid)
Points on license : 0 points 
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 2010 (10 Plate)
Mileage per year: 7000
Modifications on Policy: stage 4.25
The renewal :£675

I had a chat with them and they renewed for £675 which included reducing mileage down to 7000pa (from 8k). Pace Ward have been good for me and I couldn't be arsed ringing around so just renewed with them.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Insurance Company : pace ward
Your Age : 35
No Claims Bonus : 15yr (but I think they can only use up to 9 or something)
Points on license : 0 points 
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 2011 (11 Plate)
Mileage per year: 7000
Modifications on Policy: stage 4.25, alloys
The renewal :£650

They were easily the most competitive and were really good to deal with, couldn't recommend them enough


----------



## robwight (Apr 10, 2004)

Insurance Company : pace ward
Your Age : 46
No Claims Bonus : 6yr
Points on license : 0 points 
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 2009 (09 Plate)
Mileage per year: 6000
Modifications on Policy: listed 50± mods, allows unlimited further mods up to 1200bhp. modification parts are covered.
The renewal :£1100

I thought Pace Ward were great to deal with..very knowledgeable. 
Struggled for anyone else to get a quote..Computer says no !


----------



## Kenco (Jul 25, 2003)

Insurance Company : Pace Ward 
Your Age : 46 (inc wife 40)
No Claims Bonus : 20+ years
Points on licence : 3 points
Mileage : 4K
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 2010 (10 Plate)
Modifications on Policy: stg1 Litchfield's ecutek & mid-pipe. £8k of interior & exterior carbon fibre.
The Quote : £650, (Tracker fitted, but not activated

Very straightworward, beat my Sky renewal by over £100!

Location:- Lincolnshire, garaged (with the Rottweilers), protected excess (basically £0)


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

Insurance Comapny : Admiral
Your Age : 28
No Claims Bonus : 7 years
Points on liscence : 0 points
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 2009 (09 Plate)
Modifications on Policy: None
The Quote :£819


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Insurance Company : Admiral
Your Age : 48
No Claims Bonus : 21 years
Points on licence : 0 points
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 2011 (10 Plate)
Modifications on Policy: Exhaust & ECU. 600bhp declared
The Quote :£394


----------



## escossie (Apr 8, 2016)

Insurance Company : Admiral
Your Age : 52
No Claims Bonus : 15 years
Mileage : 3000
Points on licence : 0 points
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 2014
Modifications on Policy:None
The Quote :£262


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

nsurance Company : pace ward
Your Age : 41
No Claims Bonus : Full 
Points on license : 3 points 
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 2009
Mileage per year: 4000
Modifications on Policy: stage 2
The renewal :£536.00

Also includes my wife on the policy.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

snuffy said:


> Insurance Company : Admiral
> Your Age : 48
> No Claims Bonus : 21 years
> Points on licence : 0 points
> ...


Insurance Company : Admiral
Your Age : 49
No Claims Bonus : 22 years
Points on licence : 0 points
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 2011 (10 Plate)
Modifications on Policy: Exhaust & ECU. 600bhp declared
The Quote :£353

So down by £41 since last year.


----------



## Hedge9001 (Sep 15, 2017)

That’s crazy


----------



## Blade1 (Aug 17, 2011)

You guys get some amazing quotes with Elephant. I don't think Elephant are too concerned with past experience in a performance supercar so I guess my quotes are high (£830 range, 10yr NCB) as I am in London, although a nice area of London. Car on driveway.

Another example of this scam is that quotes on confused.com and MoneySupermarket differ with the same details! And I had a multicar quote with the family car and a GT-R I looked at buying, I change the GT-R to the one I am buying, quote goes up. This was a multicar policy I had a reference for. A fresh multicar quote gives a lower price!


----------



## Mrak131 (Dec 5, 2017)

Insurance Company : Admiral
Your Age : 24
No Claims Bonus : 2 years
Points on licence : 0 points
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 2014
Modifications on Policy: Y pipe
The Quote : £1500 in London


----------



## zed1 (Aug 13, 2013)

snuffy said:


> Insurance Company : Admiral
> Your Age : 49
> No Claims Bonus : 22 years
> Points on licence : 0 points
> ...


Is this part of a multi-car quote? I am in a similar situation to you stat-wise but am being quoted over £800. I didn't write the exact figure down as I nearly dropped the phone.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

zed1 said:


> Is this part of a multi-car quote? I am in a similar situation to you stat-wise but am being quoted over £800. I didn't write the exact figure down as I nearly dropped the phone.


Yes. That's the GT-R bit of it. It's £590 in total, my other car is a 1.2 Fiat 500 with 7 years NCB.


----------



## zed1 (Aug 13, 2013)

snuffy said:


> Yes. That's the GT-R bit of it. It's £590 in total, my other car is a 1.2 Fiat 500 with 7 years NCB.


Cheers, mine was for a standalone.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

I tried getting separate quotes for both cars and the multi-car option came out cheapest. Maybe because they are being insured together, and I am the only driver of both, that makes it better ? But who really knows how insurance companies get to their prices ?


----------



## zed1 (Aug 13, 2013)

Latest up-date. Admiral is £718.90 for single car and on a multi-car £1080. But get this, the split was £585 for the GTR and £494 for a Vauxhall Corsa 1.4 FFS. Think I'll go with Pace Ward at £490 and Saga at £228 for the Corsa. Yes, Snuffy, unlike you, I'm in that age group. Grew up with Bill Hayley, Elvis and Big Daddy Don Garlitz. Maybe that's the reason for the high premiums. 
__________________


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

I've only got a few months to go before I can join Saga (as the missus keeps point out to me !). Premiums are reported to go up as you get older, I was even reading an article about it in my breakdown company's magazine yesterday about that thing.

But my old dears pay bugger all (both 70+), for a 106 and a Fabia vrs. You would think your Corsa would be cheaper than that.


----------



## zed1 (Aug 13, 2013)

Just taken out insurance with Pace Ward. They've sent me a letter wanting, amongst other things, my national insurance number. Why?


----------



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

Just got a quote from Paceward. They've quoted me more than what I was paying over 6 years ago with my previous GTR. It doesn't make sense. I've had no claims at all. Over 15 years NCD. In my early 40's and living in a decent part of London (same postcode as before) I was with Admiral with my last GTR and I was paying around 800. Paceward have come in at 1600.


----------



## Vizzzzo (Sep 30, 2016)

Insurance Company : esure
Your Age : 33
No Claims Bonus : 14yr 
Points on license : 0 points 
Claims in last 3 years : OPEN CLAIM
Year of Car : 2009 
Mileage per year: 5000
Modifications on Policy: Stage 2
The renewal :£1784


On the way back to putting the deposit down on my R35 CBA from Autotorque a lady ran a red light and smashed into the side rear drivers side with the wheel taking the brunt - spinning me 270 degrees. Luckily i have 2 independent witnesses that were directly behind her.. but my Guards red '99 911 (factory aero kit) has seen better days. 
 The timing is impeccable!! She is claiming i went through the red light as well as filing a personal injury claim?! 
Got quotes for ~ £700 but had to pay up around the £1800 mark now as open claim. Disaster.


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

Vizzzzo said:


> Insurance Company : esure
> Your Age : 33
> No Claims Bonus : 14yr
> Points on license : 0 points
> ...



Hope youre fighting it for zero liability!


----------



## Vizzzzo (Sep 30, 2016)

Of course!! 

I really really wish i had a dashcam which would have showed me going through a green light!

On the search for a good integrated "behind the rear view mirror" solution for the CBA..


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

Vizzzzo said:


> Of course!!
> 
> I really really wish i had a dashcam which would have showed me going through a green light!
> 
> On the search for a good integrated "behind the rear view mirror" solution for the CBA..


I am currently working with a manufacturer to provide a front and rear nearly invisible dashcam setup. 

Soon as more details are available ill be posting up, so keep an eye out


----------



## Vizzzzo (Sep 30, 2016)

kindai said:


> I am currently working with a manufacturer to provide a front and rear nearly invisible dashcam setup.
> 
> Soon as more details are available ill be posting up, so keep an eye out



I'm itching to pull the trigger on a dash cam this weekend.. unless you will be a few weeks on your solution?


----------



## escossie (Apr 8, 2016)

Insurance Company : Admiral
Your Age : 53
No Claims Bonus : 16 years
Mileage : 3000
Points on licence : 0 points
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 2014
Modifications on Policy:None
The Renewal :£225


----------



## Sandy (Jan 16, 2015)

Copy the Below and but put your own Information in

Insurance Comapny : admiral multicar
Your Age : 42
No Claims Bonus : 15+
Points on liscence : 0
Claims in last 3 years : 1
Year of Car : 2013
Modifications on Policy: exhaust
The Quote :£375


----------



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

kindai said:


> I am currently working with a manufacturer to provide a front and rear nearly invisible dashcam setup.
> 
> Soon as more details are available ill be posting up, so keep an eye out


Could be interested also boy racers drive me nuts cutting in nearly took my front off.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Insurance Comapny : Admiral (multi car)
Your Age : 42
No Claims Bonus : 20 years
Points on liscence : 0 points
Claims in last 3 years : 1 own fault, 1 non fault
Year of Car : 2012
Modifications on Policy: Miltek Y-pipe, Stage 1 remap
The Quote :£611

Worth noting the Admiral quote on it's own was £836. Pace Ward were lower for single car, but multi car was dearer. This was with a £100 cheaper XS though.

Also, taking tracker off the policy was only £11 increase for Admiral, £75 for Pace Ward.

Little bit of swings and roundabouts, went with the cheaper option.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

gtr mart said:


> 2014
> Insurance Company : pace ward
> Your Age : 33
> No Claims Bonus : 0 (company car driver - my company confirmed I hadn't claimed)
> ...





gtr mart said:


> 2015
> Insurance Company : pace ward
> Your Age : 34
> No Claims Bonus : 1yr (+company car driver - my company confirmed I hadn't claimed)
> ...





gtr mart said:


> So just had the renewal through for 2016, details as follows:
> 2016
> Insurance Company : pace ward
> Your Age : 35
> ...





gtr mart said:


> ^ that's excellent value
> 
> I've got a prosecution coming through for 96mph in a 70, so likely 4 to 6 points. Lets see in the next few months what that does to the quote :nervous:





gtr mart said:


> 2017
> Insurance Company : pace ward
> Your Age : 36
> No Claims Bonus : 3yr (previously had full no claims but company car ownership meant it was no longer valid)
> ...



When renewed in 2017 (again with Pace Ward) and included 5 points, premium would have held but I protected the no claims as it was upto 8 years (including introductory bonus) for about £50 more


Now for 2018: 

Insurance Company : Pace Ward
Your Age : 37
No Claims Bonus : 9yrs (protected)
Points on license : 5 points (in one pop - £600 to 700'ish fine / no ban)
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 2010 (10 Plate)
Mileage per year: 7000
Modifications on Policy: stage 4.25
Car Value: £39,999
The renewal :£599

Again, Pace Ward have been great. Hopefully they will continue to take care of me, although everything I see from others ranting on FB suggests premiums going the other way. I also took the opportunity to speak to them about a potential significant increase in power (900/1000 total) BHP. They advised they would still be able to insure it. That they would be sympathetic on the need for a tracker as I've owned the car for a long time in the same area, without any issues (normally tracker for cars worth over £40k). They advised the premium would likely change somewhere between 10% and 30%. Of course until I properly commit and ring them for an actual quote that's not guaranteed. But in principle it all sounds very reasonable and to be able to modify to a 1k HP and insure for (possibly much) less than £1k seems ok to me.


I notice flicking back through this thread it is a bit light on renewal information for people. With Insurers seemingly getting more expensive it would be good to get more data to get an idea on which companies are being the most competitive for our cars.


----------



## ExEvoMan (Jan 9, 2016)

Insurance Company: LV
Your Age : 46 
No Claims Bonus : 20 years
Points on license : 0 points
Claims in last 3 years : 0 
Year of Car : 2015
Modifications on Policy: None
The Quote :£725

Live in a nice village.


----------



## Jed_1989 (Dec 20, 2015)

Insurance Company: Admiral
Your Age : 28
No Claims Bonus : 11 years 
Points on license : 0 points
Claims in last 3 years : 0 
Year of Car : 2011
Modifications on Policy: None
The Quote :£999


----------



## King88 (Jun 5, 2018)

Insurance Company : Admiral
Your Age : 35
No Claims Bonus : 9yrs (protected)
Points on license : 0
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 2010 (10 Plate)
Mileage per year: 4000
Modifications on Policy: stage 2
Car Value: £38,450
The renewal :£2,000


----------



## King88 (Jun 5, 2018)

Looks like Admiral doesn't like me! Everyone else seems to be getting reasonable quotes


----------



## adz87kc (Jan 8, 2018)

Insurance Company : Pace ward

Your Age : 30

No Claims Bonus : 9yrs (protected)

Points on license : 0

Claims in last 3 years : 0

Year of Car : 2017

Mileage per year: 7000

Modifications on Policy: 0

Car Value: £68000

The renewal :£620


----------



## MB30 (Sep 4, 2018)

Pace Wards seems to be decent.
I'll give them a call


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

snuffy said:


> Insurance Company : Admiral
> 
> Insurance Company : Admiral
> Your Age : 48
> ...


Insurance Company : Admiral
Your Age : 50
No Claims Bonus : 23 years
Points on licence : 0 points
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 2011 (10 Plate)
Modifications on Policy: Exhaust & ECU. 600bhp declared & wrap
The Quote :£333

So £20 less than last year.

No one is coming close to this price, or on my other car, a Fiat 500.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Unfortunately Admiral seem to be a bit inconsistent with their approval for mods on Nissan GT-Rs. I've been with them for years on a multi-car policy (3 cars) and they wouldn't insure me on a GT-R because it had been tuned and therefore they claimed they do not insure cars which have been "chipped"/with modified ECUs. Shame though, because they've always been competitive for me


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

SKNAM said:


> Unfortunately Admiral seem to be a bit inconsistent with their approval for mods on Nissan GT-Rs. I've been with them for years on a multi-car policy (3 cars) and they wouldn't insure me on a GT-R because it had been tuned and therefore they claimed they do not insure cars which have been "chipped"/with modified ECUs. Shame though, because they've always been competitive for me


Do they online. I've just tried a dummy quote. If I put chip/ECU of 11% to 25% they quote a price. If I put 25%+ then they won't quote. 

When I declared the mods to them they said on the phone upto 25% was fine. So that seems to match with their online system.

Oddly, my dummy quote was £902 (like for like with my actual renewal). Without the mods it was £852.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Yeah, I tried doing a quote online but if you are running stage 4 or higher it puts you above the 25% rule and you have to call them. Its at this stage that Admiral were happy with the mechanical mods and upgraded parts but the specialist car underwriters part of Admiral were not happy with the tuning of the ECU. Sorry, should have made that clearer in original post. Ended up going with Pace Ward in the end.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm right on the edge of 25%. I'm at around 600 from 485 standard, which is 24%. But how would ever know if it really was 600 or not ?


----------



## davej51 (Jul 13, 2018)

Insurance Company : paceward
Your Age : 35
No Claims Bonus : 14yr 
Points on license : 3 points 
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 2018
Mileage per year: 6000
Modifications on Policy: none
The renewal :£1050


----------



## escossie (Apr 8, 2016)

Insurance Company : Admiral
Your Age : 54
No Claims Bonus : 17 years
Mileage : 3000
Points on licence : 0 points
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 2014
Modifications on Policy:None
The Renewal :£190.71


----------



## zed1 (Aug 13, 2013)

escossie said:


> Insurance Company : Admiral
> Your Age : 54
> No Claims Bonus : 17 years
> Mileage : 3000
> ...


Weird, my details look similar to yours except I'm significantly older and they wanted to fleece me for nearly £800. I went with LV for £350.


----------



## escossie (Apr 8, 2016)

The renewal came through at £232 which I would have been happy with but phoned them to see if they could do any better & they knocked almost £42 off the GTR & £30 off our Ford Kuga. 

I don't think I've paid less than £200 for any car that I've had in the last 30 Years. Well happy!!


----------



## miked5 (Apr 9, 2018)

Insurance Company : Pace Ward 
Your age : 26
No Claims Bonus : 8 years
Mileage : 8000
Points on license : 0 
Claims in last 3 years : 0 
Year of car : 2011
Modifications on policy : Y-Pipe
The quote : £675


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

This year
Insurance Comapny : Admiral (multi car)
Your Age : 43
No Claims Bonus : 21 years
Points on liscence : 0 points
Claims in last 3 years : 1 own fault, 1 non fault
Year of Car : 2012
Modifications on Policy: Miltek Y-pipe, Stage 1 remap
The Quote :£613

Renewal was £660 for the GT-R which was dissapointing to say the least with a clean year under the belt. Needed a phone call to get it down a bit. 

Got 2 cars and house insurance on the multi cover and haggled down to about the same price as last year. Will try someone else next year tbh.


----------



## Comeal (Sep 8, 2018)

This year
Insurance Company : Admiral
Your Age : 26
Mileage: 6000
No Claims Bonus : 6 years
Points on licence : 0 points
Claims in last 3 years : 1 own fault
Year of Car : 2013
Modifications on Policy: Milltek Y-pipe, Interior re-trims
The Quote :£916 (including European breakdown cover)

Paid more last year for a 10 month bonus accelerator policy...


----------



## Blade1 (Aug 17, 2011)

SKNAM said:


> Unfortunately Admiral seem to be a bit inconsistent with their approval for mods on Nissan GT-Rs. I've been with them for years on a multi-car policy (3 cars) and they wouldn't insure me on a GT-R because it had been tuned and therefore they claimed they do not insure cars which have been "chipped"/with modified ECUs. Shame though, because they've always been competitive for me


I am having the exact same problems.

I want to do intakes and remap for my exhaust that's been declared but it's taken a month to confirm with the underwriters (Don't know why it's so hard). Did an online single car quote and that came back cheaper than what I pay now! Even though the quote I did has additional mods!

However, cosmetic mods mean the quote cannot be provided (wheels, spoiler, etc) yet i'm certain Admiral said to me that they are happy with any non-power generating mods.

Whole thing is a piss take.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Admiral took a day to confirm my exhaust and ECU changes. I asked them why it took any time at all since I could get a new quote online with the modifications instantly. They did not provide an answer.

They also did not know what to do when I said I'd had it wrapped. To me, all they needed to do was record the car's new colour. I mean, you inform the DVLA that the car is now a different colour and that's that. So they have recorded it as "exterior decorative changes". But then my policy document does not state the colour of the car in the first place.


----------



## Danny32669 (Apr 24, 2019)

I***8217;m 32 have zero points and pay like £900 a year with competition car Insurance which gives me 5 track days a year with accidental damage cover on the track! Am stage 4.5 with all mods declared


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

snuffy said:


> Insurance Company : Admiral
> Your Age : 50
> No Claims Bonus : 23 years
> Points on licence : 0 points
> ...


Insurance Company : Admiral
Your Age : 51
No Claims Bonus : 24 years
Points on licence : 0 points
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 2011 (10 Plate)
Modifications on Policy: Exhaust & ECU. 600bhp declared & wrap
The Quote :£331

So £2 less than last year.

I should add all my figures are exclusive of IPT as this has a habit of continually going up each year making year on year comparisons harder.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

snuffy said:


> Insurance Company : Admiral
> Your Age : 51
> No Claims Bonus : 24 years
> Points on licence : 0 points
> ...


Not bad at all


----------



## escossie (Apr 8, 2016)

Insurance Company : Admiral
Your Age : 55
No Claims Bonus : 18 years
Mileage : 3000
Points on licence : 0 points
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 2014
Modifications on Policy:None
The Renewal :£203.57


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Admiral certainly seem to be the insurer of choice for the discerning GTR owner !


----------



## davej51 (Jul 13, 2018)

Insurance Company : Admiral (multi car, 3 cars)
Your Age : 36
No Claims Bonus : 15yr 
Points on license : 3 points 
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 2018
Mileage per year: 6000
Modifications on Policy: none
The renewal :£550 - half of what i was paying last year!


----------



## Thisisdan (Nov 8, 2015)

Embarrassed to share my quote.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Thisisdan said:


> Embarrassed to share my quote.


Embarrassing cheap or embarrassing expensive ?


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

£50 back then from Admiral for me.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Yeah, me too


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

And an email from them has just arrived saying so.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

I had an email on Saturday saying they would pay me my refund to card XYZ within 14 days and yesterday it arrived.


----------



## escossie (Apr 8, 2016)

I did as well & hopefully getting £125 excess back for replacement windscreen on our Kuga.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Just checked and got mine too - I wonder how many other insurance companies are going to follow suit and do this?


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

snuffy said:


> Insurance Company : Admiral
> Your Age : 51
> No Claims Bonus : 24 years
> Points on licence : 0 points
> ...


Insurance Company : Admiral
Your Age : 52
No Claims Bonus : 25 years
Points on licence : 0 points
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 2011 (10 Plate)
Modifications on Policy: Exhaust & ECU. 600bhp declared & wrap
The Quote :£301

So £30 less than last year.

I should add all my figures are exclusive of IPT as this has a habit of continually going up each year making year on year comparisons harder (not that it has done over the last 12 months this time).


----------



## MAFFA (Dec 5, 2020)

Insurance Company : Admiral 
Your Age : 44
No Claims Bonus : 19yr although they max out at 9 nowadays
Convictions in the last 5 years: 0
Claims in last 5 years : 0
Year of Car : 2013
Mileage per year: 7000
Modifications on Policy: Exhaust & remap
The renewal :£588

Just moved from having an A45 AMG so this is my first R35 insurance policy. I’m happy with that tbh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

snuffy said:


> Insurance Company : Admiral
> Your Age : 52
> No Claims Bonus : 25 years
> Points on licence : 0 points
> ...


This looks really good. I'm assuming you're not in a big city ?


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

besty said:


> This looks really good. I'm assuming you're not in a big city ?


No. I'm about 5 miles north of Chester, on the south of the Wirral.

My other car is a 1.2L Fiat 500 (with 10 years NCD), also a 2011 car, and that's £160. An Amazon driver asked me about 2 weeks ago what my insurance for my GTR was and he almost fell over when I told him !


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

snuffy said:


> No. I'm about 5 miles north of Chester, on the south of the Wirral.
> 
> My other car is a 1.2L Fiat 500 (with 10 years NCD), also a 2011 car, and that's £160. An Amazon driver asked me about 2 weeks ago what my insurance for my GTR was and he almost fell over when I told him !


Birmingham is rather more expensive. I've had 7 cars stolen over the last 30 years....


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

snuffy said:


> No. I'm about 5 miles north of Chester, on the south of the Wirral.
> 
> My other car is a 1.2L Fiat 500 (with 10 years NCD), also a 2011 car, and that's £160. An Amazon driver asked me about 2 weeks ago what my insurance for my GTR was and he almost fell over when I told him !


How many miles a year is that based on mate?


----------



## Terry67gtr (Jun 27, 2020)

Insurance Comapny : LV
Your Age : 54
No Claims Bonus : 9 *years ( 35 years)*
Points on liscence : *3 points*
Claims in last 3 years : none ( never had a claim )
Year of Car : *2010 *
Modifications on Policy: exhaust / remap / brakes /air filter’s
4000 miles a year Policy
The Quote :*£347 ( that’s £40 less than my A45 amg )*

I have a import Subaru Forester sti with them as well on multi car policy and i pay £542 for both.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Anything around an my15 or earlier is going to be sub £500

my previous 35 was my14, I’m in my 30s , quote was £494 fc 

my20 is more & insistence on tracker


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

matty32 said:


> Anything around an my15 or earlier is going to be sub £500
> 
> my previous 35 was my14, I’m in my 30s , quote was £494 fc
> 
> my20 is more & insistence on tracker


Any value over £75k seems to mean you have to have a Tracker


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

All my gtrs have them, it’s essential these days


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

matty32 said:


> All my gtrs have them, it’s essential these days


I'd rather stop the car being taken... Thats why I have a Ghost.


----------



## MAFFA (Dec 5, 2020)

besty said:


> I'd rather stop the car being taken... Thats why I have a Ghost.


Getting mine done the day it gets back from the detailer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

There’s issues with Ghost, which I’m not going into on this forum.


when I say “tracker” I’m not stupid enough to say the exact type of technology, I’m using a generic term, but it’s not just a tracker in the typical sense & has the features of what your looking into for the ghost without its faults. with the highest insurance category rating 

nothing is 100% 

just fit whatever makes you comfortable


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

TREG said:


> How many miles a year is that based on mate?


5,000 miles, 2,000 of which are class 1 business miles. Up until last year, that was about right.

My Fiat is 7,000 miles, 2,500 for business. That's way over, even before last year I was driving around 1,500 miles a year in it.

It's odd that I view my GTR as my second car, but do more miles in it than my daily car. And the reason is that I use my GTR for longer journeys like going away for the weekend, visiting both sets of old dears, so it gets used 200+ miles at a time but my Fiat is just for poddling around, so lot of small trips of just a few miles.

I tried changing my Fiat's mileage and it made no difference at all. And when I added business cover a few years ago, it added just a couple of quid on.


----------



## Knot Schure (Mar 10, 2021)

First post for me.

Dumped my W12 in Aug.

Looking for a GTR this week, my first quote with last insurer;

Insurance Company : Admiral
Your Age : 48
No Claims Bonus : 6 years
Points on licence : 0 points
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : Quoted for 2010
Modifications on Policy: none
The Quote :£1616.52
Postcode: CH44

Been with Admiral on-off for over a decade. Dunno why I got bummed.

Quote sent to Keith Richards, awaiting response.

Regards.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Knot Schure said:


> First post for me.
> 
> Dumped my W12 in Aug.
> 
> ...


Ouch - Admiral have been pretty good on GTR's over the last couple of years. Not sure what happened here. I have a modified 2017 track edition and my premium last year was nearer £700 in Birmingham on similar details to yours.


----------



## Knot Schure (Mar 10, 2021)

besty said:


> Ouch - Admiral have been pretty good on GTR's over the last couple of years. Not sure what happened here. I have a modified 2017 track edition and my premium last year was nearer £700 in Birmingham on similar details to yours.


Its not like I'm new to cars either, had NSX, V8 Beemers, Scooby, and so on.

They can look back over 20yrs and see no accidents / claims.

Bewildered.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

That seems very excessive to me. I've also a 2010 car, declared at 600bhp, 25 years ncd (which isn't really of course), 4 years older than you, and I'm paying £301 (+IPT) with Admiral and I don't live that far from you (south Wirral).


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

A friend of mine with sports cars recommends LV Insurance. Hes been with them a few years now with no issues. I've just renewed my insurance but will try them next year for sure.






Car Insurance Quotes | Quote Online And Save Today | LV=


At LV= we offer an uninsured driver promise, multi-car discount, misfuelling or personal accident cover. Get a car insurance quote online today.



www.lv.com


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Knot Schure said:


> First post for me.
> 
> Dumped my W12 in Aug.
> 
> ...


The Forum has plenty of suggestions for brokers that hopefully will get you a better quote. A comparison site is also worth a go and then get a quote direct from the best insurer if you have the time. Sometimes that is cheaper.


----------



## Knot Schure (Mar 10, 2021)

besty said:


> The Forum has plenty of suggestions for brokers that hopefully will get you a better quote. A comparison site is also worth a go and then get a quote direct from the best insurer if you have the time. Sometimes that is cheaper.


Just now - Adrian Flux 2296.00 ....

Feedback from companies seems to be nobody wants to be the '1st years insurance' on a newly-owned-vehicle.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Admiral are very hit and miss in my experience. Used to have all my cars insured with them but one by one they've been moved to other insurers, now only two left with them. Wouldn't insure a GT-R with stage 4 as ECU had been remapped, despite what they say on their online quote system. Spoke to underwriters and they wouldn't do it. Others seem to be OK with them, no probs, no hassle. Shame really, as they are alright as insurers go but just random with what they will/won't insure and quotes. Luckily, other insurers are now much more competitive on multi-car policies.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

I did have an odd one with Admiral several years ago. I had my previous Noble insured with them, then I changed to an Aston Martin Vantage after about 6 months into the Noble policy. Say the Nob was £600, they wanted an extra £600 for the remaining 6 months if I changed to the Aston. I was a bit stuffed, so I paid it and never bothered the next year. Then I tried them again the following year and they were by far the cheapest. And then I changed part way (maybe a month or 2 ) from the AM to my GT-R and the price to change was not that much. And since then they have kept on coming down. 

I don't know if passing 50 makes any difference ?


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Knot Schure said:


> Just now - Adrian Flux 2296.00 ....
> 
> Feedback from companies seems to be nobody wants to be the '1st years insurance' on a newly-owned-vehicle.


A mate of mine lives where you are, he's a Lotus Esprit and a Maserati Ghibli and he pays similar sort of amount for each as I pay for my GT-R. 

BTW - If Flux offer to put you in touch with their "partners" on no account say yes. I got fooled by that stunt several years ago now and as I result I'd never go near them again for a quote.


----------



## Knot Schure (Mar 10, 2021)

Thanks to y'all for the thoughts and experiences conveyed...

*ODDLY...  *I got better quotes from the usual suspects. I even got 1,044 from my *OWN *(recent) *insurer*, whereby they gave me 1616 over the phone. Flabbered me ghaster.

So I'm down to so 900 quid, right where I had hoped (expected, rather), to be.

Now to narrow-in on the choice of car. The Mrs. thinks I'm spending 10k on a car this week, ha ha. You and I here know better.

Its a toss up between a lower-end-priced car (expected to be high 20s / low 30s), or dumping said-amount as a deposit on financing a brand new Recaro version. Which still leaves me on the hook for an outstanding 50 to 60k with interest.

So I'm 60/40 to just 'losing' the 30, and having no risk.

I'll chip away at that quote again tomorrow, I need a break from a day of 'insurance surfing'...









EDIT: missing image attached.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Knot Schure said:


> Thanks to y'all for the thoughts and experiences conveyed...
> 
> *ODDLY...  *I got better quotes from the usual suspects. I even got 1,044 from my *OWN *(recent) *insurer*, whereby they gave me 1616 over the phone. Flabbered me ghaster.
> 
> ...



Give the company above a try my mate suggested. He has some decent cars and swears by them.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm surprised at the Admiral Little Box - that's for younglings that have to have a black box fitted. Are you sure you are 48 ? 😃


----------



## Knot Schure (Mar 10, 2021)

snuffy said:


> I'm surprised at the Admiral Little Box - that's for younglings that have to have a black box fitted. Are you sure you are 48 ? 😃


I didn't request a quote with a litttle box. They just gave it.

I'd rather self-harm than have a box put on any car of mine.

Incidentally, I got an email from one of the companies offering 803... so we are headed in the right direction.


----------



## Knot Schure (Mar 10, 2021)

TREG said:


> Give the company above a try my mate suggested. He has some decent cars and swears by them.


Sorry, which company?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I’m 10 years plus younger than yourself. Mine was. £500 fc on a 2014 for many years , gone up a little due to latest model year value 

insurance Is a dark art


----------



## Knot Schure (Mar 10, 2021)

matty32 said:


> I’m 10 years plus younger than yourself. Mine was. £500 fc on a 2014 for many years , gone up a little due to latest model year value
> 
> insurance Is a dark art


I would say I am in a medium-crime post code, yet its nothing compared to L8 etc... and I have a garage, 6yrs ncb, working, etc. So phuck knows what is going on.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I’m sure half the time it’s all made up the quotes


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Knot Schure said:


> I didn't request a quote with a litttle box. They just gave it.


No, I'm sure you didn't. 

I ran my details through Compare The Market as well just to see if they offered me the little box and they didn't. It just seemed odd that they offered it to you since it's aimed at new or young drivers.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Knot Schure said:


> Sorry, which company?


Post 185 above


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

TREG said:


> Post 192 above


#185 LV


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

TAZZMAXX said:


> #185 LV


Cheers mate


----------



## escossie (Apr 8, 2016)

Insurance Company : Admiral
Your Age : 56
No Claims Bonus : 18+ years
Mileage : 3000
Points on licence : 0 points
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 2014
Modifications on Policy: None
The Renewal :£199.27


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

geeez you old 

on a serious note, thats a good price.

is that on a multicar policy? or its very cheap


----------



## escossie (Apr 8, 2016)

Multicar with 1 other car - 1 litre Ford Ecosport which is only £8 cheaper! I've been with them for the last 5 years & always around this price.

Thanks for reminding me that I'm old - cheap insurance is the only good thing about it!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

escossie said:


> Multicar with 1 other car - 1 litre Ford Ecosport which is only £8 cheaper! I've been with them for the last 5 years & always around this price.
> 
> Thanks for reminding me that I'm old - cheap insurance is the only good thing about it!



Not the oldest one on here I bet, were all boys at heart


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

If it helps , im 20 years younger.

we are all lads, (sounds a bit father Ted)


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

matty32 said:


> we are all lads, (sounds a bit father Ted)



Never seen it properly. Is it any good?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

oh god really? yes very much so. buy a box set and have a giggle.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

snuffy said:


> Insurance Company : Admiral
> Your Age : 52
> No Claims Bonus : 25 years
> Points on licence : 0 points
> ...


I have just fallen off my pew !!

Insurance Company : Admiral
Your Age : 53
No Claims Bonus : 26 years
Points on licence : 0 points
Claims in last 3 years : 0
Year of Car : 2011 (10 Plate)
Modifications on Policy: Exhaust & ECU. 600bhp declared & wrap
The Quote :£200 (not including IPT)

So £100 less than last year.

I can't believe that.

For both cars (GTR and a Fiat 500 (1.2L), the whole thing (including tax) was £501. This year it's £341. So my Fiat 500 has come down £60 as well.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

snuffy said:


> I have just fallen off my pew !!
> 
> Insurance Company : Admiral
> Your Age : 53
> ...


Result


----------



## Knot Schure (Mar 10, 2021)

Contr


snuffy said:


> I have just fallen off my pew !!
> 
> Insurance Company : Admiral
> Your Age : 53
> ...


Congrats to you for obtaining such a price. Very jealous.

Oddly, I added my younger brother to my policy, and they refunded me 60 quid!?!

A dark art, indeed.


----------

